# No reason to stay..



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Is a good reason to go... 
I'm just about ready to withdraw from all online forums and social media..people have gone mad.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

You would miss us Mr!


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Is a good reason to go...
> I'm just about ready to withdraw from all online forums and social media..people have gone mad.


I agree social media is nuts it is like all full of sheep following spam and fear campaigns! What generation are you?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I stopped using Facebook 3 years ago because I was getting harassed and stalked. I don't use any other social media,this is it


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Oregon1986 said:


> You would miss us Mr!


There are those that I would miss interacting with....But some of the stuff that I see on here these days I wouldn't miss at all.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

KandCfamilyfarm said:


> I agree social media is nuts it is like all full of sheep following spam and fear campaigns! What generation are you?


Boomer


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> I stopped using Facebook 3 years ago because I was getting harassed and stalked. I don't use any other social media,this is it


I don't really consider this to be a social media outlet. more of just a place to get helpful information about farming, agriculture and everyday life. no one here is whoring themselves out for (LIKES) personally I could give to flips if anyone likes me because well I hate everyone. But that's also probably because I am part of GEN X


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

In a few weeks it will be Spring and everything will be rainbows and unicorns


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> There are those that I would miss interacting with....But some of the stuff that I see on here these days I wouldn't miss at all.


What on here is bothering you?


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> In a few weeks it will be Spring and everything will be rainbows and unicorns


So you don't say it's planting time for me well that and new litters.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Oregon1986 said:


> What on here is bothering you?


A number of things that are better left unsaid at the moment.I came back here seeking refuge, playful banter and old friends that actually cared for one another in the life outside of the virtual world...a lot has changed.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> A number of things that are better left unsaid at the moment.I came back here seeking refuge, playful banter and old friends that actually cared for one another in the life outside of the virtual world...a lot has changed.


I'm sorry


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Boomer


I think we just don't get the enjoyment out of social media that the heads down crowd dose. I read something that's said every time they get a (like) on a post it like us wining a lot ticket.  the enjoyment factor. Honestly I was thinking about getting one of them net guns with my taxes and every time I seen some walking around with their head down on their phone I was gonna bag em and video it but then the wife said she would have me committed to the nut house.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I would miss your posts.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I'd miss you, too. I sometimes get disgusted, but there are GOOD people here, well worth sticking around for. Stick around! You can be our voice of reason!

Mon


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

I would miss your posts, and I don't consider this social media.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Well I'm sure none of the blondes are gonna miss you


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

RichNC said:


> I would miss your posts, and I don't consider this social media.


That's one of the reasons I came back here...I saw it to be different than Facebook etc


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

oneraddad said:


> Well I'm sure none of the blondes are gonna miss you


Ahhhh but the Redheads and Brunettes will


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> I'd miss you, too. I sometimes get disgusted, but there are GOOD people here, well worth sticking around for. Stick around! You can be our voice of reason!
> 
> Mon


There are, and you're one of them ...


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

just saying and this is in my most humble opinion you kinda sound like your on the ropes in life. I just wanted to say your not alone. and I am not trying to steal your light just trying to relate to a bad situation. A few month ago I tried to drink myself to death when that didn't work I put a loaded gun in my mouth and pulled the trigger firing pin jammed it was a old gun but long story short life is better now not great but better at least I like to think so. you just have to never give up and roll with the punches.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

KandCfamilyfarm said:


> just saying and this is in my most humble opinion you kinda sound like your on the ropes in life. I just wanted to say your not alone. and I am not trying to steal your light just trying to relate to a bad situation. A few month ago I tried to drink myself to death when that didn't work I put a loaded gun in my mouth and pulled the trigger firing pin jammed it was a old gun but long story short life is better now not great but better at least I like to think so. you just have to never give up and roll with the punches.


I'm glad to hear that you're doing better.. Hang in there. Yes, I've "been on the ropes" since the ropes were made from the twisted sinews of a woolly mammoth ...But I'll never give up...I may get knocked down 1000 times..but I'll get up 1001


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Ki, I hope you reconsider, and decide to give this place another chance?

We're a lot like a few old friends enjoying a few rounds at the corner pub...and just like any other pub, there's always gonna be one, two, or a few donkeys braying. That's life. The good news: there are more nice two-leggeds here than donkeys, I think.

I'm not sure what is prompting you to want to leave, but if'n the braying gets too obnoxious, maybe put them on ignore? Please give it a try before you go.

Meanwhile, you never know who else will walk into our pub...



.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear you're leaving Kiamichi Kid... I've always enjoyed seeing your pictures and reading your thoughtful posts.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Hang tight and stick around


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Kid,
Don't go away. We are still the same as we have always been and a few new folks are dropping by too. Some have always gone a little over the limit but we keep it to a minimum as life goes on here as we always have.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

There are far more good people here than bad, but the bad sure makes me want to leave too. Maybe what we need to do is make it clear that insults are not allowed in ST. I bet if that's what we agree to, Shrek and Teri would help enforce it.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree with much that has been said.
Every so often I take a break from the internet world too.
I breathe, shake it off, gain some perspective, and come back refreshed.
Maybe you can do the same!


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

My hope is that you can find your way through whatever your feeling.
Sometimes just being alone. It gets rid of the worlds static. It lets me start to create and grow plans to move forward. 
When I'm feeling off my game I can usually go to the shop to pound some steel and/or head for the desert to burn a few long range rounds for a couple of days. Be creative. It brings out goals for the future.
Look back, then you can plan forward movement.
I wish you the best.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Seems like that is the 3rd or 4th post I've seen in the past month(s) announcing their departure. Usually when folks are publicly stating it there are others dropping off who don't say so. It is a shame that members have had enough of whatever the issue is and feel it either isn't going to change or even improve.
The lurkers become surfers.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> But I'll never give up...I may get knocked down 1000 times..but I'll get up 1001


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

CIW said:


> My hope is that you can find your way through whatever your feeling.
> Sometimes just being alone. It gets rid of the worlds static. It lets me start to create and grow plans to move forward.
> When I'm feeling off my game I can usually go to the shop to pound some steel and/or head for the desert to burn a few long range rounds for a couple of days. Be creative. It brings out goals for the future.
> Look back, then you can plan forward movement.
> I wish you the best.


I keep myself plenty busy at the forge and it does help...and I do a good bit shooting too..and I do get a lot of satisfaction from both...The things that have me considering leaving have nothing to with my personal/daily life here on the Homestead...but from the negativity,nastiness and such that I am seeing growing like a cancer on social media and several forums that I frequent.Here is some of what I do...


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

roadless said:


> I agree with much that has been said.
> Every so often I take a break from the internet world too.
> I breathe, shake it off, gain some perspective, and come back refreshed.
> Maybe you can do the same!


I've done that very same thing in the past....and may again as I'd sure hate to lose track of some of the good people like you that are here.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

CajunSunshine said:


> Ki, I hope you reconsider, and decide to give this place another chance?
> 
> We're a lot like a few old friends enjoying a few rounds at the corner pub...and just like any other pub, there's always gonna be one, two, or a few donkeys braying. That's life. The good news: there are more nice two-leggeds here than donkeys, I think.
> 
> ...


I may hang around just to see who walks in...especially if they have great legs ...


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> There are, and you're one of them ...


You wouldn't say that if you had ever seen me driving the traffic circle on the east Houston freeway at rush hour!

Mon


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I hope you do stick around . I know I am a newbee. I enjoy reading your posts. I think you still have a lot to say.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

please stay KK! you are one of the ones I would certainly miss. we all go through bad times. I've been under stress myself for years what with looking after my friend and him dying . then having his relatives that he never mentioned he had , contesting the will. that's all over now . try as they would. it was rock solid. and I can concentrate on living again.

not sure but I think you have my personal e-mail address? from when I bought the knife for my son. there are still a lot of good people here. take what you want from the site and leave the rest . that's what I do. all the best, ~Georgia


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I totally get where you are at! I come and go for that exact reason. I have learned to just skim the threads and skip past the ugly posts, some names I know not to read at all. 

Praying that Spring hits soon and people can get out of the house and work off thier ugly energy!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> You wouldn't say that if you had ever seen me driving the traffic circle on the east Houston freeway at rush hour!
> 
> Mon


You would never have to worry about me seeing you there....I stay outta the big cities..lol


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

DKWunlimited said:


> I totally get where you are at! I come and go for that exact reason. I have learned to just skim the threads and skip past the ugly posts, some names I know not to read at all.
> 
> Praying that Spring hits soon and people can get out of the house and work off thier ugly energy!


I'd be workin myself to death..lol


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> please stay KK! you are one of the ones I would certainly miss. we all go through bad times. I've been under stress myself for years what with looking after my friend and him dying . then having his relatives that he never mentioned he had , contesting the will. that's all over now . try as they would. it was rock solid. and I can concentrate on living again.
> 
> not sure but I think you have my personal e-mail address? from when I bought the knife for my son. there are still a lot of good people here. take what you want from the site and leave the rest . that's what I do. all the best, ~Georgia


I'm sure that I have it somewhere dear lady...I do hope that the knife has served him well ! You are also one of the people I'd miss should I leave again....I have a lot to think about...I think one of the problems lies within myself.... because I am an extremely passionate man and when it comes to certain subjects it's quite difficult for me to just walk away from the discussions/debates.....It's almost as stressful for me to see a controversial post and keep scrolling as it is to add my two cents..lol


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

happy hermits said:


> I hope you do stick around . I know I am a newbee. I enjoy reading your posts. I think you still have a lot to say.


Thank you Ma'am, that's very kind of you to say.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

MoonRiver said:


> There are far more good people here than bad, but the bad sure makes me want to leave too. Maybe what we need to do is make it clear that insults are not allowed in ST. I bet if that's what we agree to, Shrek and Teri would help enforce it.


I do believe that you are correct in that there are more good here than bad..


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

tiffanysgallery said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're leaving Kiamichi Kid... I've always enjoyed seeing your pictures and reading your thoughtful posts.


Thank you...


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Please don't leave!! I understand how you feel about posting on controversial subjects, it is difficult for me to step away from the madness too. But I've come to realize it's a losing proposition. I get a PO'd and it doesn't change a thing. For me I'm just stepping away from the obvious trouble spots, not worth a second of my time or energy. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

You are welcome back anytime.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

no really said:


> Please don't leave!! I understand how you feel about posting on controversial subjects, it is difficult for me to step away from the madness too. But I've come to realize it's a losing proposition. I get a PO'd and it doesn't change a thing. For me I'm just stepping away from the obvious trouble spots, not worth a second of my time or energy. Just my 2 cents.


Yes ma'am I came to the same realization that it was a losing proposition......It's bad enough that I am so deeply passionate about certain subjects.That in itself brings enough stress at times. But I've been deeply affected by how civility and common courtesy has been abandoned in many cases...not just here but society in general.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Due to the many kind and thoughtful responses I think that I'll hang around awhile....I'll just be try a bit harder to scroll past posts that I'm sure would get me wound too tight...


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

DKWunlimited said:


> I totally get where you are at! I come and go for that exact reason. I have learned to just skim the threads and skip past the ugly posts, some names I know not to read at all.
> 
> Praying that Spring hits soon and people can get out of the house and work off thier ugly energy!


Amen brother or sister!
I'm just here to catch up on few subjects, few friends, otherwise I would be gone too.
Have ignored a few, just plain and simple blocked a few, don't even read a lot now.
Don't care for the name calling etc.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Diamonds and your crafty tools of art are formed under intensive force. You too. You can filter and take the heat. Good work.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's the internet.
It's whatever you make it.
It can't hurt you unless you allow it, and it has an on/off switch.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I like the looks of that hatchet/axe is a thing of beauty.
Yup like one post said you learn names of people who are jerks and by pass them.

 Al


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

In this lifetime I have most enjoyed my garden and barnyard animals. I learned everything about their care from wonderful people on Homesteading Today, those who were well grounded in first hand experience and, most of all, willing to share their knowledge. I thank each of you, and greatly miss many who no longer seem to be an active part of the group. Maybe they are lurking in the background monitoring change and, in that case, will know how much they are appreciated. This platform, just like the rest of the world, seems to have evolved into something a bit different. Bet every generation has struggled with keeping up and accepting that change is part of life. Today active participants are use to digitally speaking their mind. Unfortunately, it appears that providing information in this busy world limits time for kindness. It may reflect a different attitude, but participation still indicates a caring for the life and love of homesteading. Don't go! Each of you has so much to offer. Just be blessed with patience.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

glad you plan on stayin. saves on buyin stamps.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

KK; I left some time back and spent my time elsewhere and on other efforts. When I came back I found a different place. Some of the old friends were still around, some were missing. The fact is that after a while these folk get to be as close as a squad of troopers, and we miss those who have gone away. And like troopers, when one goes away some will soon forget, others will for years wish that it had not been so.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

You were missed, Ox. I missed your insight and humor. Glad you are back.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

KK if you think things are rough here and elsewhere with the deteriorating "social manners", then take a moment and surf through "yahoo com / news" and look at / read a "few" comments. You stomach will cramp, your head will spin and you'll wish you could wretch all over the commenters. I believe that yahoo permits that "stuff" for the simple reason that it makes Homeland securities, fbi's cia's, cisis and all other security agencies jobs easier.... so many self-radicalised, hateful, angry and mentally unstable there, it's a good catch bin and I am positive the postings and their IP addresses are indeed being forwarded to appropriate authorities. (I hope so anyways, some severe whackadoodles there).

Sure there are "Grenade Lobber's" and it is sometimes hard to not react, ohh hell I've gotten caught up in the schmaltz a bit here and there but I also know that if you argue with a fool, no one will be able to tell the difference and that if you feed a troll or troglodyte it will return for more feasting, so self-restraint is required and never lower yourself to the trolls or hatefuls level and march onwards.

BTW: Love the work you do with your knives and axes, I've always wanted a particular type of knife I once saw in a Museum in Hungary and when I inquired about getting something like it made up, well that idea didn't last long. ;-(


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Steve, many of those posting comments below the articles are little more than bots for groups and pacs as well as per your quote "self radicalised, hateful, angry and mentally unstable..." They aren't Joe and Mary Iowa that just felt compelled to pen a word or two. A few get paid, most are just parroting and yes, it makes you want to shower off the utter viciousness.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

For me, it's just that time of year. Nothing wrong with me that a plate of bluegills, or two weeks in Florida wouldn't cure.

And I always have to be reminded: The world is not full of jerks...... They are, however, _strategically placed_, so that you'll come across one nearly every day of your life.....



geo


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

whiterock said:


> glad you plan on stayin. saves on buyin stamps.


Actually I am mailing out a couple of letters to friends today...if I can make it into town that is...lots of local flooding including here at my place.I am starting to return to the art of writing handwritten letters to friends and family..Maybe it's nostalgia ...I don't know....but I sure find it more satisfying to receive a letter than to receive an email....


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

geo in mi said:


> For me, it's just that time of year. Nothing wrong with me that a plate of bluegills, or two weeks in Florida wouldn't cure.
> 
> And I always have to be reminded: The world is not full of jerks...... They are, however, _strategically placed_, so that you'll come across one nearly every day of your life.....
> 
> ...


Sometimes they're found in herds....lol


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Steve_S said:


> KK if you think things are rough here and elsewhere with the deteriorating "social manners", then take a moment and surf through "yahoo com / news" and look at / read a "few" comments. You stomach will cramp, your head will spin and you'll wish you could wretch all over the commenters. I believe that yahoo permits that "stuff" for the simple reason that it makes Homeland securities, fbi's cia's, cisis and all other security agencies jobs easier.... so many self-radicalised, hateful, angry and mentally unstable there, it's a good catch bin and I am positive the postings and their IP addresses are indeed being forwarded to appropriate authorities. (I hope so anyways, some severe whackadoodles there).
> 
> Sure there are "Grenade Lobber's" and it is sometimes hard to not react, ohh hell I've gotten caught up in the schmaltz a bit here and there but I also know that if you argue with a fool, no one will be able to tell the difference and that if you feed a troll or troglodyte it will return for more feasting, so self-restraint is required and never lower yourself to the trolls or hatefuls level and march onwards.
> 
> BTW: Love the work you do with your knives and axes, I've always wanted a particular type of knife I once saw in a Museum in Hungary and when I inquired about getting something like it made up, well that idea didn't last long. ;-(


I'm well aware of those nasty comments made by trolls on Yahoo ,Facebook etc...they are an even greater part of what had me wanting to withdraw from social media and online forums than what I find here...Although as time passes the gap narrows between here and there. It won't be too long and I'd start taking a few custom orders again.. so you are welcome to message me about having a custom piece made if you like.I can't make any promises as to when I could get to it but we could discuss that.. Have a great day


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I did something different today! Stopped at a new in town Chick-fil-a...never been to one before, although I've been giggling over their billboards for a couple decades. Went through the drive through.

Do you know they name their food? Yep, placed my order and the girl said, "I need a name". I asked, "You need a name?" and she says yes, she HAS to have a name. So I tell her, "Well, call it BOB, then".

Get up to the window and some young kid looks at me and says, "Bob?" I reply no, I'm not, but he has Bob right there in his left hand, and I'm the one who ordered Bob. Kid looks a little spacey, but the one standing behind him is cracking up.

The sandwich is pretty good, but only comes with two pickles, so I guess they're pretty sure of their chicken. Tasted good, bit I'll probably deep-six the top bun in the future. I think they must be pretty proud of their waffle fries because it sure was a large serving!

Don't know if I'll be back though. It's always hard to eat something I've named.

Mon


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

See how loved you are on here


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Oregon1986 said:


> See how loved you are on here


I dunno about being loved.. but at least a few are willing to put up with me.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

lol; Cajun Sunshine--This forum is a pretty big "squad", and some troopers remember longer than others. Thanks for the kind words.

As for the Kid, I agree with him that a big plate of bluegills will cure the wintertime blues. Some sunshine, south wind and tiny waves rippling among the branches of a tree fallen into deep water where the big bluegills live.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Sometimes they're found in herds....lol


And they feed of each other.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Pick and choose what sights I visit works best for me. There are sections of some sights I don't check because of entrenched know it all's who have to be right and have the last word. 

Hope ypu stay around I enjoy the pics of your knives even though I usually don'y commit on them.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Actually I am mailing out a couple of letters to friends today...if I can make it into town that is...lots of local flooding including here at my place.I am starting to return to the art of writing handwritten letters to friends and family..Maybe it's nostalgia ...I don't know....but I sure find it more satisfying to receive a letter than to receive an email....


I send letters and gifts to a few friends all over the globe. I wouldn't mind another one to add to the list.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Actually I am mailing out a couple of letters to friends today...if I can make it into town that is...lots of local flooding including here at my place.I am starting to return to the art of writing handwritten letters to friends and family..Maybe it's nostalgia ...I don't know....but I sure find it more satisfying to receive a letter than to receive an email....


I agree. I never have stamps so end up packing that letter around until it's pretty grubby. Probably why I went to phone or emails. It's the same for books. I love to read and have had a kindle for some time but still grab my favorite book off the shelf to hold and read. I do have to say that I don't have to store or dust my kindle so that's nice. Lol. Glad you're going to hang around.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Echoesechos said:


> I agree. I never have stamps so end up packing that letter around until it's pretty grubby. Probably why I went to phone or emails. It's the same for books. I love to read and have had a kindle for some time but still grab my favorite book off the shelf to hold and read. I do have to say that I don't have to store or dust my kindle so that's nice. Lol. Glad you're going to hang around.


I thought you were banned for that.


----------

